# Planer Help



## jeff1107 (May 2, 2017)

I normally don't do this but I am in a bind. I have 4 laminated panels the need to be planed. They are 16.5x39x1. I live in Baytown but would be willing to make a trip if not too far. Thank you for your consideration


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Would be glad to help but my planer is only 15".
Might try the local high school(s) woodshop class.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

15â€ here too. Like Hooked said....check a local high school. 
Good luck. gb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

How much are you looking to plane down? If very little (just to smooth) possibly find someone with an open-end drum sander.


----------

